# Back from Canadian national



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi guys -- well I am officially back home in Gainesville -- where it is miserably hot -- still need to unpack the car but of course am on the computer instead.
I'll start out with the blunders of the trip, because they turned out to be not a problem at all and in fact, made for great conversation 
First off on the first day, we drove for 4 hours before I realized I FORGOT ALL MY HANGING SHOW CLOTHES AT HOME! ACKKKKK!!!!! So I made an emergency pit stop at an Ann Taylor and Coldwater Creek and bought three new outfits to show in....OH DARN! Secondly, the first day of the show my phone completely died, it wouldn't turn on at all. I went almost a whole day before a friend revived it. And what was on the phone but a voicemail from Visa telling me I had some suspicious charges on my Chase BP card....aka the card I intended to pay for the whole trip with! Sure enough my credit card # had been stolen and they racked up about $800 worth of charges at various stores in Michigan. So they had to cancel the card, luckily I had enough cash to get by, and paid everything else with my AmEx.
Beyond that....WHAT A TRIP!!!! I loved every minute of it. It was 24 hrs driving each way but it didn't seem like it. My friend Kristin and her 13 wk old golden puppy "Millie" came with me as far as Huron, OH (near Sandusky/Toledo) where the first night I toured their beautiful little town and we took the dogs swimming in Lake Erie. Next day I launched off for Ontario which was just absolutely beautiful. I have never seen corn and wheat growing in fields and even that was exciting  Stratford was an adorable town and I love the friendly, relaxed Canadian attitude! Everyone was lovely! LOVED IT!
The show was really fantastic, I knew several people and made great friends with many more. Fisher had three puppies there who all competed, not only did they make us really proud by completing FOUR titles (two WCI, one WC and one CD) but they of course were at the top of their game of cuteness and personality  
I also got to meet several GRFers -- Tim "TexMex" was our judge for WC -- he still hasn't set up the water blind series for us but what a nice guy and his dog Tex is pretty cool too! Steph (Molson's mom) is adorable and so glad she took the great photos, thanks Steph! And of course Shelley with her crew of Winter (my favorite guy), Breeze & Butch (I think that is the young guy's name)...really enjoyed meeting you, I have a new friend in Canada! 
Fisher competed in field the first day and earned his Canadian WC. The 2nd day we competed in Veterans conformation class where he was 2nd in 7-10 dogs under a judge from Scotland, what an honor. The next day at the National Specialty Fisher was THIRD in the big open dogs class (conformation) and I was absolutely thrilled! He was the oldest dog by 2 years in the whole class (he is 7) and by far the darkest in color. The dogs are heavily European influence and most of them very light colored. He showed very well for me and I was quite happy with 3rd place. The last day, Sunday, was our only stint in Obedience. In Canada he had to start at the bottom, in Novice. Knowing this I have been training basic novice exercises for the past two months, just working on motivation and precision. Well it paid off. Fisher won not only the Novice B class at the Sunday specialty but got High In Trial (highest overall) with a score of 199 out of 200. This is a rare score, they don't dish those out often  He got an ovation after his performance and we won a big rosette! So exciting. I was also interviewed by the local news station and was on TV, haha! Yes they looked for the exhibitor that traveled from farthest away!
Sunday night I drove back to Ohio, and we stayed an extra day to do some touristy stuff. Cleveland was only an hour away so Kristin & I went to the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame Museum, something I've long wanted to do -- very cool!!!!!! We also went on a tour of Kristin's sister's garden, she is a horticulturist and it was just fabulous. Their flowers outdo our southern varieties tenfold. Beautiful!

I really could not have asked for more out of Fisher, sometimes even the best dogs don't always win or perform but Fisher was spot on and we were definitely in a groove the whole weekend. It felt great. But all that is secondary to the great experiences we had, the people we met and the wonderful atmosphere of friends and hospitality in Canada and along our way.

Here are some photos. 








Me & Fisher on the left, and his puppies Dasha, Fetcher & Crash, who all competed. The woman second from right is Laureen Kenney of Zaniri goldens, she bred Fetcher. 


--Anney


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

The photos aren't quite working right so here's the other:









3rd place win, a neat version of it taken by my friend Tammy. Judge is Nancy Talbott who gave Fisher a specialty major in the US as a 3 yr old.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is Fisher & me with our ribbon!









And also here is "Monty" aka Can. CH Amberwood's Gold Silver or Love CD JH WC -- he is Shelly's Winter's brother, both lovely boys!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, sounds like a wonderful trip!! I'm soooo envious!!! Even with the "little glitches" it sounds Heavenly.
Fisher is an awesome dog. I've always worshiped him, glad to see the judges agree with me!


----------



## dewy (May 5, 2008)

*Fisher is gorgeous*

Glad you enjoyed your first trip to Canada, I wasn't able to make it this weekend but always look for an excuse to go to Stratford I love it too.
I've been looking for the results of the show with no luck, so appreciated your info. 
I am taking this opportunity to make you and your pack honourary (we add u's to colour, honour etc.) Golden Canadians.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I can tell you National results -- BOB was CH Castlerock Who's the Boss, BOS was CH Verdoro's Tellise Arrowsmith, WD/BOW Cedar's Limited Edition, not sure WB or HIT. The next day I heard BOB was CH Grenadier's Northern Spy, WD was Judy Kadahl's new Australian import Sydney (I think Goldtreve Sydney Traveler???)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Anney - I've been wondering where you've been, I forgot you were headed to Canada.

Way to go Fisher! What an amazing trip with so many memories.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, what a wonderful-and successful-trip! I am envious of you, even with the "bad" parts


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations on a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats to you and Fisher on all of your amazing accomplishments this weekend! Your car must have been packed full of ribbons and rosettes on your trip home! 

It was so great meeting you too, and of course Fisher! Man he is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I'm so happy that I had the chance to meet him in person.

Glad to hear that you enjoyed your trip! The mishaps are unfortunate but it's great that everything worked out in the end and it sure makes for a a good story and funny memories!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Fisher is an awesome dog. I've always worshiped him, glad to see the judges agree with me!


I am horrible at judging dogs by pictures, but based on what I have seen both Fisher and Tito are my idea of a superb show dog. They are both so handsome in a moderate way that maintains their athletic look. 

Not to mention that they have proved that they have so many skills in other areas.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Well done Fisher, you made your mom proud! And you already know it I'm sure, but I have to tell you you're one handsome guy!

Sounds like a great trip and experience, blunders and all.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Sounds like you had a fabulous trip to the "North".  It's funny because I think of that area as southern Ont. I'm glad you and Fisher did so well up here and you enjoyed our Canadian hospitality! He's a beautiful guy. You'll have to come back up and visit us all again!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome back and a big 'Way to Go'! :nchuck: :appl:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are more pictures taken by a friend. Hope this link works. The puppy I'm showing is "Seger" aka Knightdrmz Franklin Mint (Coach x Hannah)....bred by my very good friend Robin Scott here in FL and owned by Tracy Thompson in Ottawa. Beautiful puppy!!! Can't fault heads or toplines on either Seger or Fisher that's for sure.

https://cid-5c21bd767798c352.photos.live.com/browse.aspx/Anney%20%5E0%20Fisher


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congrats Anney! Great way to represent the State of Florida!

BTW, when you were interviewed, hope you threw in some "Go Gators" or a few chomps--you know its been said: "The Gator Nation Is Everywhere."


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats Anney and Fisher! Sounds like you had a great time! He's a beautiful boy!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Try this link if the other one doesn't work. Weird website.

https://cid-5c21bd767798c352.skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?page=play&resid=5C21BD767798C352!158&Bpub=SDX.Photos&Bsrc=GetSharingLink&authkey=SznzznBDGQM%24

Linda, I WAS wearing a Gator t-shirt!! HAHAHA


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Try this link if the other one doesn't work. Weird website.
> 
> https://cid-5c21bd767798c352.skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?page=play&resid=5C21BD767798C352!158&Bpub=SDX.Photos&Bsrc=GetSharingLink&authkey=SznzznBDGQM%24
> 
> Linda, I WAS wearing a Gator t-shirt!! HAHAHA


Excellent!!!

Btw, that second link worked for me--don't know if it's because I'm on Safari, or if it's something else.

I agree about Seeger--very nice puppy! Robin must have been so pleased when she saw those photos--I didn't see a step out of place. How did he do? He looks very promising to me. (JMHO)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Seger didn't place in his class (large - 10 puppies) but honestly I had several people come up to me who were shocked he didn't place much less win -- and I agreed -- he is very put together for his age and moves very well. He was extremely well mannered and did everything I asked. Oh well! He IS a very promising little guy. He will finish in Canada and hopefully she'll come south for some US shows. At this point in time I think he could be quite competitive. Wonderful temperament too! Robin is -- and should be -- very proud!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Glad you had a good time, and it was so nice to finally meet you in person!
If anyone wants to see event photos, check out the official photographers site--they were everywhere!! http://www.oslachphoto.com/ There are photos for the national in the Conformation, Agility, Hunt/WC, and obedience sections of their site.

Here are my kids that Anney mentioned--
Winter won the Gun Dog males class









And my little man Butch got his WC and came 2nd in Bred-by both days, even though he is a relatively bald youngster!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Anney what a trip! From start to finish. I wish I had known you had stopped so close to me. I would have loved to meet you at lake Erie. We often go there to swim our gang. 

Ann


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Glad you had a good time, and it was so nice to finally meet you in person!
> If anyone wants to see event photos, check out the official photographers site--they were everywhere!! http://www.oslachphoto.com/ There are photos for the national in the Conformation, Agility, Hunt/WC, and obedience sections of their site.
> 
> Here are my kids that Anney mentioned--
> ...


Hard working condition! So nice to see. Very striking headpiece on Winter, your Gun Dog winner.

I practically did a double-take on the kennel name, Amberwood. Amberwood is a kennel down in Florida too--on the west coast of Florida.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Seger didn't place in his class (large - 10 puppies) but honestly I had several people come up to me who were shocked he didn't place much less win -- and I agreed -- he is very put together for his age and moves very well. He was extremely well mannered and did everything I asked. Oh well! He IS a very promising little guy. He will finish in Canada and hopefully she'll come south for some US shows. At this point in time I think he could be quite competitive. Wonderful temperament too! Robin is -- and should be -- very proud!


That must have been one competitive class--he looks day-am good in those photos. Hopefully I'll be ringside if and when his owner decides to travel south! I bet he'd be nice to see.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Shelley! Great photos and great looking dogs!! All 3 of yours have beautiful colouring! 

Not sure if you or Anney saw my thread from Saturday afternoon, but I added my photos of you and your dogs if you'd like to see: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=81331


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You got some great shots in there Steph--Thanks!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Steph, yep I saw the pictures on my iPhone the first day you posted them -- lovely -- thanks!! 
I was absolutely in love with the boy from Molson's breeder (with the white & black dress handler)...he was really beautiful!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> I was absolutely in love with the boy from Molson's breeder (with the white & black dress handler)...he was really beautiful!


I agree and I didn't even see him in person! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! I am sorry I missed this thread that is fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## Tex-Mex (Feb 14, 2010)

It was nice to meet you and Fisher,glad you made it home safely.I couldn't mistake that tail wag when you two came to line,his son Crash does the same!I have that blind picked out for the next time you come up!Maybe next summer to run some Master HT. 

Tim


----------

